# Essential oils



## ecgqeh (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey!  Just new to all this.  I have watched quite a few you tube tutorials while I am self Isolating due to Covid-19.  Always wanted to try to make soap and figured this would be a great time to learn how.  I have a bunch of 100% essential oils and am wondering if they are ok to use?  All the videos I watch seem to be using fragrance oils and seem to be way more than an ounce or 2.  Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## atiz (Apr 1, 2020)

ecgqeh said:


> Hey!  Just new to all this.  I have watched quite a few you tube tutorials while I am self Isolating due to Covid-19.  Always wanted to try to make soap and figured this would be a great time to learn how.  I have a bunch of 100% essential oils and am wondering if they are ok to use?  All the videos I watch seem to be using fragrance oils and seem to be way more than an ounce or 2.  Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


Hi, welcome to the forum.
If you read among the old posts, you will find quite a few discussions about the advantages/disadvantages of EO (essential oils) vs. FO (fragrance oils). Although people have different preferences, the consensus seems to be that (1) other than the scent, no beneficial quality of the EO remains in the soap; (2) EOs don't tend to last as long as FOs; (3) EOs are more expensive than FOs; (4) because of (1)--(3), most people use FOs in soap.

I used to be one of the "EO only" kind of gals, mostly because I really don't like fragrancy scents, but nowadays I use mostly FOs as well, or perhaps a mix of the two.

If you have some EOs sitting around, and they are from a reliable supplier, why not try them. You should check the safe usage rate, which varies from scent to scent (and I'm known to not checking it in time!). If it's safe, most people tend to use somewhere between 3--6%, which is about 1 oz per pound of oils. Some of the EOs, such as citrus, notably fade over time.


----------



## ecgqeh (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much that is great info!!  Guess I will use my EO and see how it goes.  Do you have any right off the top of your head that you should not use?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 1, 2020)

I never exceed 6% or 1 oz ppo in my soap. I use a few EOs but mostly FO.  EO usage depends on what you are using.  Some can be used at higher rates than others. Citrus scents do not stick. Exception, Lemongrass and Litsea Cubea.  Others I use are Eucalyptus, peppermint, lavender and patchouli mostly.


----------



## ecgqeh (Apr 1, 2020)

Great thank you!!  I guess I will save my lemon and orange for aromatherapy!!  But I love Sandle wood and have some of that...do you think that would be ok?


----------



## atiz (Apr 1, 2020)

ecgqeh said:


> Great thank you!!  I guess I will save my lemon and orange for aromatherapy!!  But I love Sandle wood and have some of that...do you think that would be ok?


I have never used sandalwood, but I would think it would stick better than citrus. I would think I could give it a try. Do check the safety rate and don't use more than 5-6% (I messed up the oz numbers above -- since corrected -- because used to always use a 2 lb. mold and that meant 2 oz of EO/FO. But it is really 1 oz per lb. of oils.)


----------



## lsg (Apr 2, 2020)

Sandalwood EO is very expensive.  I use a good sandalwood FO in blends.  Sandalwood is a great base note for blends.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 2, 2020)

ecgqeh said:


> Thank you so much that is great info!!  Guess I will use my EO and see how it goes.  Do you have any right off the top of your head that you should not use?



Cinnamon and clove need to be used in small amounts, not only can they cause seizing but they can irritate skin.

Wintergreen shouldn't be used at all in any skin application.


----------

